# 2-1-2011 Storm in Oklahoma City



## Sledhed05 (Jan 26, 2009)

This was taken at a Taget in Yukon, OK. I am not sure what their plan is, but they were just pushing up piles everywhere with a little tractor bucket. About 10" so far with 45 MPH gusts and 30 MPH sustained winds,6 degrees, pretty bad for this part of the country.


----------



## Sledhed05 (Jan 26, 2009)

*More Pictures from Yukon, OK*

Here are some more pictures from the area, mostly public road clearing


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool Pics.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

That Salt Truck with the Sleeper is Cool........I want one....

Crete...Do you need a CDL for that Salt Truck.........:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1224335 said:


> That Salt Truck with the Sleeper is Cool........I want one....
> 
> Crete...Do you need a CDL for that Salt Truck.........:laughing:


Good question. Is it operated by a muni? Is a state emergency declared?


----------



## haf728 (Jan 21, 2011)

So this is what i get to look forward to in a few hours


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1224346 said:


> Good question. Is it operated by a muni? Is a state emergency declared?


State of Emergency has NOT been Declared.....And its a Private contractor working for Oklahoma DOT........:salute:


----------



## Sledhed05 (Jan 26, 2009)

State of Emergency was declared last night in OK. Others have followed=> 
http://www.globegazette.com/news/local/article_09e1badc-2e3b-11e0-ae75-001cc4c002e0.html
All of the plows I have seen on state and city roads have been contractors.


----------



## Pushinsnow01 (Sep 22, 2010)

That's what we've got on the way here in Ontario, Canada...should be a fun next few days! ha


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like NYC could learn a thing or two from OK.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

great pics.


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its about an hour away from us here in Rochester, NY Predicting 12-24" but ya never know what the Lake will do after the storm wraps around the backside.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am pretty sure I just saw that same red sleep with spreader on the local news here


----------



## Sledhed05 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, I saw it on Nightline as well!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that kubota is the last place id want to be...


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sledhed05;1224311 said:


> Here are some more pictures from the area, mostly public road clearing


Now that first pic is a SNOW PLOW TRUCK!!! WOW!Thumbs Up


----------

